# Placing trusses on a severely out of square building



## way2fastxl1200c (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello folks
Ive got a 26x 30.5/29.5 garage. Ive torn off the flat roof and want to place trusses on the 26' span. Problem is one of the long side walls, is a FOOT, you read right, a foot longer than the other side. front and back measure 26' within .5 inch. the one side runs 29.5' and the other 30.5.... its hurrendous. I cant do anything with the footer due to "pre exisiting non conforming structure issues. 
SO. how the heck am i gonna put trusses on this? do i just frame the walls plumb and follow the out of square profile of the foundation? If i do that, then there will be a 1' offset in the back wall. I was thinking when i lay the trusses, lay the first one square to the front(highly visible) wall and run them square straight back untill the last one, placing it on the angle of the back wall, then id only have a small section of roofing material to trim. Would this work? I plan to use purlins on 2' centers with 26 gague sheet metal roofing. I figure im gonna have to trim the panels that run along the edge, to make them match up to the angle of the wall, am i right?
I know this is alot but im stuck with the sins of another here.
Im beyond the average DIY'er, i work in industrial maintenance and have some experience in electrical and general construction but this is a bit beyond my experience.


----------



## Aggie67 (Dec 20, 2008)

I had to answer. I had a Sportster and stripped it down to the frame and rebuilt everything. I did everything myself except bore the jugs out and redo the valve seats. New wire harness, dual fire ignition system, the works. I also stroked it. The torqiest thing I have ever ridden. Thing shook like crazy doing 80mph, but from the line, I had to hold on for dear life.

If your structure has one long side, just install the trusses as normal starting at the square end. When you get back to the angled end, try putting a truss close to the end (still square with the rest), and then frame out a drop top gable end (flush with the wall below) by hand and extend a rafter ladder out (green framing). Then when you look down on the roof, you have a true rectangle. I wouldn't mess with trimming the sheet metal roof panels to try and compensate.

Here's an example. The red framing is the drop top gable. In your case, one end of the drop top (attached to the 29.5 foot side) will be closer to the truss, and the other end (30.5 foot side) would be closer to the fascia board. You maintain your trapezoid footprint on that unsquare end, but you get a rectangular roof plan.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bag the trusses and cut the roof.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

kwikfishron said:


> Bag the trusses and cut the roof.


 Hey kwik, i'm unfamiliar with the expression 'bag the trusses'. Can you explain this to me, as I'm not a framer or even a carpenter!


----------



## way2fastxl1200c (Apr 20, 2010)

Ok that seems to make sense, prob is ive already got standard end trusses. I was wondering can i use that, and just extend the purlins (similar to your ladder image) wich are horizontally run along the roof on 2' centers, out past the truss to create the rectangular profile, and correct the angle, then facia the end as you suggested? or does this method truly require a drop truss?


----------



## way2fastxl1200c (Apr 20, 2010)

also the purlins will be 2x4 in construction laid on the broad side


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

If you put one of the end trusses at an angle to match the angled end (not parallel to the other trusses) it will be steeper than the others and your roof won't plane out right.


----------

